

Landing Page Optimization webinar - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/landing-page-optimization-webinar/

======
mise
I like "Underline hyperlinks, always. Your grandma needs them".

Interesting proposition, although it's not so cool :P

